# My initiation  08/16/10



## swole (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to say, My initiation was one that I will never forget. Not knowing anything coming in is a true test to your intentions and adds to the effect making it an unforgettable experience. Now I begin in my search for more knowledge and starting the work through the degrees. All I can say is the brotherhood is truly a tight one. The information I have received at this forum is very invaluable as to where I was one of the brothers that came here seeking knowledge and information in becoming a Free Mason and have so far become an EA thanks to the helpful advice, knowledge and kinship given here. I am on my way to becoming a Master Mason before the very eyes of this forum to where otherwise the process would have been stalled due to lack of knowledge or possibly abandoned vs discouraging false information given or assumed. I am extremely happy that it has worked out in this way and I will continue to post my progress as I move along the degrees and hope that all the new candidates and future brothers do so as well.


----------



## Tjones (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't get discouraged with the work as it seems overwhelming at first but one day it will just click and you will say,"Dang I think I got it!".


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 23, 2010)

Tjones said:


> Don't get discouraged with the work as it seems overwhelming at first but one day it will just click and you will say,"Dang I think I got it!".



That is true.  The hardest thing about the work is learning how to talk.


----------



## JTM (Aug 23, 2010)

gratz bud


----------



## Tjones (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I will visit a nearby lodge tonight that is putting on an EA for a friend of mines son.


----------



## firemason343 (Aug 23, 2010)

congrats and welcome to masonry, brother.


----------



## millwright30 (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations Brother on your initiation into the oldest, largest and Greatest Fraternity in the history of the World...Like some of the Brothers have already told you...the Degree work can seem overwhelming, but like my Mentor used to tell me "You can eat an elephant, if you take it one bite at a time"...LOL


----------



## VinnyC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Swole, how did you feel just before the initiation on that same day? Were you nervous, excited or had mixed feelings?


----------



## swole (Aug 24, 2010)

I was mostly excited maybe a bit tense. Not really nervous. I was very curious as to what was going to happen. The biggest thing on my mind was that I knew what I was doing was positive but since I was not sure what lay ahead, I was confused. It truly is from darkness to light. Not knowing to understanding a bit more. From the beginning in putting in my petition I felt a bit out of place and didn't know what to do or where to go. Once I went through my initiation there was a bit more relaxation and some of the tenseness disappeared.


----------



## bpire2002 (Aug 30, 2010)

My Brother, welcome. Calling someone Brother is a profound thing, it gives me a special feeling. The fact that you are now my Brother and I will treat you as such and not even met you is amazing! The work seems to much at first but DONT GIVE UP!!! Work with your teacher everyday if possible, youve got to "boot camp it". Please let your Brothers know when you will be rasied as a master mason and I might even be able to attened!


----------



## swole (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with the boot camping it. By the end of the q&a tonight I was fried. I believe regular attendance will solve this though. I plan to hammer non stop until I make master mason where I may be able to breath a bit more comfortably and have the basics down. I have further plans but heard I'm going through the hardest now. I will keep everyone informed about my progress.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't get frustrated.  It takes some time to learn how to talk.  Remember to attend any EA degrees you can.  Seeing the ritual will help you with your questions and answers.  If your Lodge has work nights to practice, take part in those.  Just keep in mind, it can be done, and currently there are over 90,000 Masons in Texas that can atest to that.  We've all looked up the hill you are currently looking at, and just like us, you can make it too.


----------

